# Any pen tablet for ambidextrous use?



## DrawingAdventures (Aug 15, 2019)

Are there any pen tablets which I can use with both hands? I'm trying to become ambidextrous, I write with my right hand but I want to draw and paint with my left hand. All the tablets seem to be created for right hand use. I'm new to drawing and painting. Are there any free online resources which teach digital from the basics?


----------

